
Pgagroal: A high-performance connection pool for PostgreSQL - fanf2
https://github.com/agroal/pgagroal
======
indemnity
Why this and not PgBouncer?

~~~
manigandham
Seems like it's faster:
[https://github.com/agroal/pgagroal/blob/master/doc/PERFORMAN...](https://github.com/agroal/pgagroal/blob/master/doc/PERFORMANCE.md)

